# How to create a multi-output Kontakt instrument in Logic X



## amsams (Jan 3, 2016)

Specifically, I'm trying to make one Kontakt instance of Seinnheiser Drum Mic'a in mutli-output. I've searched and fiddled, but I can't successfully make this work. I know it's probably an easy fix. I'd like each mic (bass drum, hi hats, snare, toms, overheads, etc.) routed to a different channel so that I can mix and place them separately. Seems straightforward, yeah? 

There's a lot of info about creating multi-timbral outputs of multiple kontakt instances--but that's not what I'm trying to do. I just need one Kontakt instrument routed to multiple channels in Logic pro X

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 3, 2016)

Groups
_
Searching since 94 so you don't have to_


----------



## EC2 (Jan 3, 2016)

Open Kontakt as a Multi Output instrument in your Mixer. Inside Kontakt assign every instrument (you can´t have a multitimbral output with only one instrument) to another Midi channel (Kick:1, Snare:2,...). Then click on the "+" sign in Kontakt´s channel strip to unfold the number of channels needed. Mark/highlight the newly created channel strips in the Mixer, right click and select Create Arrange Tracks for selected Channel Strips. Go to the tracks you created in the Arrange view, name them accordingly and set them to their respective Midi channels in the inspector on the left.

Cheers, 
Emre


----------



## nas (Jan 3, 2016)

This should help:


----------



## amsams (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you! Did the trick. So simple, yet I couldn't figure this out on my own and with all the other tutorials out there!


----------



## nas (Jan 5, 2016)

You're welcome. 

Kontakt is a very powerful tool but it takes a while to really be able to get around it and I have found the user interface to be not quite as intuitive for me... even for accomplishing some seemingly mundane tasks. However, a good _Youtube_ search usually helps with the learning curve.


----------

